# Boer...registration questions



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi! We have just started a small Boer herd and I need info on all the registration stuff through ABGA. We have applications to register the two does and one buck. The other buck the breeder registered and we will get the papers from him once they come in. That buck will only be registered 50%. Dam wasn’t registered. Our Does will be registered 50%. Dam also wasn’t registered (they are sisters from a set of triplets). Our other buck will be registered 75%. His mom was registered 50%, her mother wasn’t registered. So...what does all that mean for us and the kids we will have born from these does and bucks? I’ve searched ABGAs website and I just don’t understand it all percentage wise. Also, what do we need to have done DNA testing wise? Both bucks have to be tested to register their kids, correct? Thanks so much!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know it seems way overwhelming, but I promise you it’s not that bad. Ok so basically what your going to want to do is add both sire and dams % together. Then divide by 2. That will be the offsprings percentage. So a 50% and a 50% will produce 50%. A 50 and a 75 will be 50+75=125 divide by 2= 62.5%. If you breed a registered animal to a commercial (no papers) the no papers will be 0. So 50% buck breeds commercial doe and the offspring will be 25%. That is the lowest they will allow.
DNA. So send the applications in. They will register the animal and then when you have the papers back you will have to go onto their website and order a DNA test. They will email you papers to fill out with a address to send it. You will pluck some hair off of the buck tail. It’s been a few years since I’ve done it but I think they only need a few. I didn’t want to chance not having good hairs so I pulled a lot lol but you want the roots on them. Send in and they will mail you a sticker to put on. The one that your waiting on the papers when you get them, fill out the back, and send in. once you get the new papers in your name do the same as the application buck with ordering and sending in the sample. But yes you must DNA test to be able to register the bucks offspring


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello! Welcome to the registered boer goat world.

ABGA now does exact percentage. You take the buck's percentage plus the doe's percentage and divide by two. Your 50% buck crossed to 50% does produces 50% kids. Your 75% buck to 50% does will produce 62.5% kids (75% plus 50% divided by 2).

Yes, all breeding bucks must be DNA'ed to register offspring. Here's the link to the DNA request form: http://abga.org/member-services/dna-testing/. You'll enter the registration information, and they will send you an email within 10 business days.

EDIT: Sorry Jessica for repeating what you said. I think we replied at the same time lol.


----------



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you both! I'm getting everything ready to submit all the applications for registration and I've heard color/description isn't super important but have no idea where to start. What color would you consider these girls? Their sire was black tiger dapple and dam was a red paint. No clue what color to consider them..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No color is not super important as long as it’s basically the general idea of what they are. I would put down a black dapple and a red dapple. Some people really get into putting down markings but I don’t


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Some people like to get extremely complicated with color by using a lot of fancy terminology. I try to keep it as simple as possible. Like Jessica said, black dapple and red dapple will suffice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do the same.


----------

